# Lokalisierte Spiele: Gute Synchros, schlechte Synchros



## MarcBrehme (7. April 2019)

Jetzt ist Deine Meinung zu *Lokalisierte Spiele: Gute Synchros, schlechte Synchros* gefragt.


						Bitte beachtet: Der Kommentarbereich wird gemäß der Forenregeln moderiert.





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Zum Artikel: *Lokalisierte Spiele: Gute Synchros, schlechte Synchros*


----------



## RedDragon20 (7. April 2019)

God of War (PS4) und Kingdom Come bieten jeweils eine hervorragende dt. Synchronisation. Auch wenn Kratos auf Englisch mehr badass klingt, wurde da trotzdem ein richtig guter Job gemacht.  

Daher spiele ich beide auch auf Deutsch, während ich alle anderen Spiele grundsätzlich immer nur mit englischer Synchro und dt. Texten spiele.


----------



## christian150488 (7. April 2019)

Ich weiß nicht inwiefern das möglich ist, ich glaub man kommt recht schwer in diesen Job "Synchronsprecher" rein aber wäre es nicht möglich mal was mit Laien zu probieren?
Wenn jetzt als Beispiel ein Fan eines Franchise eine Rolle spricht...so hat man mal Abwechslung.
Wie oft kommt es im TV oder Spiel vor das man denkt, hey den hab ich doch schon mal gehört.


----------



## K0fferFisch (7. April 2019)

Heißt der Akteur in MGS nicht Solid Snake und nicht Liquid Snake oder habe ich das falsch in Erinnerung?


----------



## McDrake (7. April 2019)

christian150488 schrieb:


> Ich weiß nicht inwiefern das möglich ist, ich glaub man kommt recht schwer in diesen Job "Synchronsprecher" rein aber wäre es nicht möglich mal was mit Laien zu probieren?
> Wenn jetzt als Beispiel ein Fan eines Franchise eine Rolle spricht...so hat man mal Abwechslung.
> Wie oft kommt es im TV oder Spiel vor das man denkt, hey den hab ich doch schon mal gehört.



Dass man bei guter Deutscher Synchro öfters mal die selben Stimmen härt, liegt halt daran, das das eben nicht ganz so einfach ist.
Denn bei Laien hört es sich dann eben so an, wie in den schlechten Beispielen.

Ich würd dann mal zuerst raten, einen eigenen Podcast zu machen und sich selber zuhören.
Es hat schon einen Grund, warum das ein "richtiger" Beruf ist. Gut und deutlich zu sprechen und verschiedene Charaktere zu beherrschen ist das eine.
Aber das ganze dann noch Lippensynchron etc...
Nimm mal ein paar Hörbücher. Da merkt man recht schnell, ob der Sprecher das professionell macht, oder einfach abliest, ohne richtige Betonung.


----------



## christian150488 (7. April 2019)

McDrake schrieb:


> Dass man bei guter Deutscher Synchro öfters mal die selben Stimmen härt, liegt halt daran, das das eben nicht ganz so einfach ist.
> Denn bei Laien hört es sich dann eben so an, wie in den schlechten Beispielen.
> 
> Ich würd dann mal zuerst raten, einen eigenen Podcast zu machen und sich selber zuhören.
> ...



Ja ich weiß, ein einfacher Job ist das nicht.
Es ist ja auch nur so eine Idee, wer weiß welch guter Synchronsprecher noch so rum läuft der sein Talent nicht nutzt sag ich mal so.
Man hört das ja auch öfter mal.
Wie du schon sagtest, Lippensynchron zu sprechen ist sicherlich eine Kunst.




K0fferFisch schrieb:


> Heißt der Akteur in MGS nicht Solid Snake und nicht Liquid Snake oder habe ich das falsch in Erinnerung?



Ja, aber Liquid gibt es auch, ist der Bruder von Solid Snake.
Das ganze Game ist meiner Meinung nach nicht so gut Synchronisiert, ziemlich übertrieben alles.
Solid Snake geht da sogar noch.


----------



## JohnCarpenter1 (7. April 2019)

Ich denke, man müßte da auch etwas utnerscheiden, wie wichtig der narrative Anteil für das Gameplay ist. Bei einigen Games spielt es schlicht keine Rolle für das "Spielerlebnis", wie gut die Synchro ist.


----------



## Worrel (7. April 2019)

In _World of Warcraft (TBC)_ gab es ein Kochrezept. Das ging folgendermaßen:

Das Fleisch eines _*Warp *Hunter_ heißt _*Warped *Flesh _und wird zu _*Warp *Burgern _verarbeitet.
Die _*Warp *Hunter _benutzen außerdem die Fähigkeit _"*Warp *Time"_, um instant hinter dem Spieler Charakter wieder zu erscheinen.

So weit, so schlüssig. In der deutschen Version hingegen ...:

Das Fleisch eines _Sphärenjägers_ heißt _verformtes Fleisch _und wird zu _Doppelwarpern _verarbeitet.
Die Fähigkeit heißt hier _"Zeit krümmen"_ ...

... was hätte denn gegen zB _"Phasenjäger", "Phasenfleisch", "Phasen Burger" _und _"Phasensprung" _gesprochen...?


----------



## Spiritogre (7. April 2019)

christian150488 schrieb:


> Wie oft kommt es im TV oder Spiel vor das man denkt, hey den hab ich doch schon mal gehört.



Im deutschen ständig, im englischen übrigens aber auch, nur da fällt es uns als Fremdsprachler nur komischerweise nicht so auf. Auch in den USA gibt es nämlich nur eine Handvoll Synchronsprecher. 
David Hayter ist z.B. das amerikanische Äquivalent von Manfred Lehmann und spricht jeden zweiten Spielehelden. 

Auch haben gerade günstigere Produktionen oftmals schreckliche englischsprachige Sprecher. 

Bei japanischen Spielen setze ich, mit Ausnahmen wie Großproduktionen wie Final Fantasy, die eine gute englische Synchro haben, inzwischen wenn möglich immer auf O-Ton, die Synchronisationskultur in Japan ist fantastisch und auch wenn man kein Wort versteht hört man die Emotionen immer sehr genau und die Stimme passt auch zum Charakter wie die Faust aufs Auge, letzteres ist im deutschen häufig auch so aber gerade da hapert es auch gerne mal bei den Amis.


----------



## LOX-TT (7. April 2019)

K0fferFisch schrieb:


> Heißt der Akteur in MGS nicht Solid Snake und nicht Liquid Snake oder habe ich das falsch in Erinnerung?



Liquid ist der böse Zwilling und Endgegner in MGS1, Solid Snake der Protagonist den man spielt


----------



## Loosa (7. April 2019)

christian150488 schrieb:


> Ich weiß nicht inwiefern das möglich ist, ich glaub man kommt recht schwer in diesen Job "Synchronsprecher" rein aber wäre es nicht möglich mal was mit Laien zu probieren?
> Wenn jetzt als Beispiel ein Fan eines Franchise eine Rolle spricht...so hat man mal Abwechslung.
> Wie oft kommt es im TV oder Spiel vor das man denkt, hey den hab ich doch schon mal gehört.



Das wird nicht funktionieren. Oder, wenn, dann nur furchtbar gruselig. 

Gute Synchronsprecher mag es nicht soo viele geben. Genausowenig wie gute Schauspieler; deshalb auch so viele gleiche Stimmen.
Aber Sprecher gibt es wie Sand am Meer. Nach einer schnellen Google-Suche war ich in einem deutschen Portal, das alleine schon fast 2.000 Sprecher in der Datenbank hat.

So schwer kommt man da also nicht rein. Aber es ist ein Handwerk, das erlernt und erprobt sein will. Ich habe in der Arbeit öfters mal mit welchen zu tun. Und es ist faszinierend, wie sie sich erst ganz normal mit dir unterhalten. Aber in der Sprachkabine plötzlich vollkommen anders klingen. Mit einem ganz anderen Druck in der Stimme, völlig anderer Aussprache.
Ganz wichtig auch, bei den Meisten, nur Wasser zum trinken (und auch sonst keinen Alkohol oder Zigaretten). Die vermeiden alles, was die Stimme negativ beeinflusst. Behandeln sie wie ein Instrument. Ich finde es immer wieder enorm beeindruckend, wie sie einen Text, den sie erst Minuten vorher durchgelesen hatten, runterrasseln können. Oder Passagen mehrfach sprechen und man es zusammenschneiden kann, ohne dass ein Unterschied in der Tonlage merkbar wäre. Profis halt.

Den Unterschied hört man doch schon bei den PCG-Videos (wo ich früher mal dafür votiert hatte Profis zu verwenden). Die Redakteure haben durchaus Erfahrung mit dem Medium, aber es sind eben keine Profi-Sprecher. Und das hört man deutlich. Was bei Podcasts für Authentizität sorgen mag, aber in einem Spiel würde das völlig lächerlich wirken. Und jetzt stell dir mal komplette Laien vor.


----------



## RedDragon20 (7. April 2019)

christian150488 schrieb:


> Ja ich weiß, ein einfacher Job ist das nicht.
> Es ist ja auch nur so eine Idee, wer weiß welch guter Synchronsprecher noch so rum läuft der sein Talent nicht nutzt sag ich mal so.
> Man hört das ja auch öfter mal.
> Wie du schon sagtest, Lippensynchron zu sprechen ist sicherlich eine Kunst.


In Games ist lippensynchrones Sprechen oft einfach unmöglich, weil die Gesichtsanimationen das einfach nicht her geben. Das ist wohl nicht unbedingt ein Problem deutscher Synchronisationsarbeit. 



Worrel schrieb:


> So weit, so schlüssig. In der deutschen Version hingegen ...:
> 
> Das Fleisch eines _Sphärenjägers_ heißt _verformtes Fleisch _und wird zu [I*]Doppelwarpern *[/I]verarbeitet.


Das ist einfach nur ein (mehr schlecht als recht gelungener) Wortwitz. Doppelwarper = Doppel Whopper von Burger King. Solche Wortwitze gibt es in WoW ja andauernd. Generell gibt es solche Änderungen bei der Übersetzung von Texten und Sprachen immer wieder.


----------



## Worrel (7. April 2019)

Und dann gibt es ja auch noch fest angestellte Synchronsprecher, die zB bei Blizzard arbeiten und dann in Diablo, Starcraft und Warcraft zu hören sind.

Bei irgendeiner Stimme in WoW ist mir zb direkt aufgefallen, daß das derselbe Sprecher wie Tyrael in Diablo 3 ist. (EN Versionen)


----------



## Loosa (7. April 2019)

RedDragon20 schrieb:


> In Games ist lippensynchrones Sprechen oft einfach unmöglich, weil die Gesichtsanimationen das einfach nicht her geben. Das ist wohl nicht unbedingt ein Problem deutscher Synchronisationsarbeit.



In Spielen ist das sogar einfacher. Jedenfalls, wenn In-Game-Grafik verwendet wird und nicht vorgerenderte Sequenzen.
Sprachanimation reduziert sich auf ein rundes Dutzend verschiedener Mundbilder*, und die  können seit einer Weile problemlos per Spracherkennung automatisch geschaltet werden.

Siehe zum Beispiel einen Live-Beitrag von den Simpsons, wo Adobe Animate CC  für Animationen und Lipsync verwendet wurde (lustiges kleines Werkzeug ).





__ Youtube
				- Extern eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=Bz0ShKbYOuw

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Weitere Informationen gibt es auf der Datenschutzseite.




(*) Liste der Mundbilder, oder Viseme:



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Quelle


----------



## Worrel (7. April 2019)

RedDragon20 schrieb:


> Das ist einfach nur ein (mehr schlecht als recht gelungener) Wortwitz. Doppelwarper = Doppel Whopper von Burger King. Solche Wortwitze gibt es in WoW ja andauernd. Generell gibt es solche Änderungen bei der Übersetzung von Texten und Sprachen immer wieder.


Äh ja danke, war mir schon klar. Trotzdem macht es das Wort nicht großartig deutscher, denn auch hierzulande weiß man, was ein _Warp _bzw _warpen _ist und was ein _Burger _darstellt.

Und das ist ja nicht das einzige, was an Anspielungen als "Lost in Translation" endet.

zB gibt es ja diverse Anspielungen auf Liedtitel wie zB
_"Turm und Turm"_, eine Quest, die im Original "_All along the Watchtowers_" heißt.
Oder _"Marmor, Stein und Eisen bricht"_, das die ersten Zeilen von "Precious" von Depeche Mode ersetzt . 
oder _"Ja, ja, so rot - rot - rot blüht der Blütenlauch..."_, das im Original _"Red Blossom Leeks, You Make the Croc-in' World Go Down"_ lautet.
Klasse. Queen mal eben durch Heino ersetzen. 

Ich weiß schon, warum ich das auf Englisch spiele.


----------



## Worrel (7. April 2019)

Loosa schrieb:


> In Spielen ist das sogar einfacher. Jedenfalls, wenn In-Game-Grafik verwendet wird und nicht vorgerenderte Sequenzen.
> Sprachanimation reduziert sich auf ein rundes Dutzend verschiedener Mundbilder*, und die  können seit einer Weile problemlos per Spracherkennung automatisch geschaltet werden.


Alles eine Frage des Aufwands und der entsprechenden Tools:





__ Youtube
				- Extern eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=cQ54GDm1eL0

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Weitere Informationen gibt es auf der Datenschutzseite.


----------



## Worrel (7. April 2019)

Oh, wait, es ging ja um Videospiele (wird ab ~2min interessant):





__ Youtube
				- Extern eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=OMENy0ptoyM

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Weitere Informationen gibt es auf der Datenschutzseite.


----------



## Wut-Gamer (7. April 2019)

Eine gute Übersetzung ist viel wert (und kostet eben auch entsprechend Geld). Gerade bei Spielen, die viel Text, und/oder gesprochene Sprache enthalten bevorzuge ich Deutsch, denn wenn man sich gleichzeitig auf die Bedienung des Spiels konzentrieren muss, geht ansonsten doch das ein oder andere Detail in der Hektik unter.

Eine schlechte Übersetzung kann aber auch viel kaputt machen. Leider werben viele Spiele mit einer deutschen Version, obwohl schon im Hauptmenü klar wird, dass hier höchstens ein Programm am Werk war. Man versteht dann (mit Glück) zwar noch, was gemeint war, aber Spaß kommt so natürlich nicht auf. Dann lieber gleich auf Englisch.


----------



## Jakkelien (7. April 2019)

Ich greife oft zur lokalisierten Fassung bzw. stelle deutsche Sprache ein.
Ganz einfach weil oft sehr gute Sprecher ausgewählt werden und allgemein die Synchro in Deutschland auf ganz hohem Niveau ist.

Allerdings hapert es bisweilen stark an der Übersetzung. Gerade aktuell Sekiro. Da übergibt dir der NPC ein Item und sagt wofür es verwendet wird. Der Charakter daraufhin: "Das werde ich tun." WTF?
Da bin ich echt versucht auf Englisch zu stellen.


----------



## HandsomeLoris (7. April 2019)

Mich dünkt es, die Qualität hat in den letzten ~10 Jahren deutlich zugenommen. Die letzte richtig grausige deutsche Synchro, an die ich mich erinnern kann, ist Alan Wake und selbst da war nicht alles miserabel.
Ein Beispiel für den Top-Teil wäre noch das erste Bioshock: die deutsche Stimme von Andrew Ryan finde ich sogar passender als das englische Original.


----------



## Triplezer0 (7. April 2019)

Nein Danke. Ich spreche schon seit vielen Jahren perfektes Englisch, dank jahrelangen Konsums der englischen Versionen. Am liebsten mit englischen Untertiteln dazu, um die Rechtschreibung zu stärken, auch wenn ich sie fürs Verständnis schon lange nicht mehr brauche.

Wobei ich auch ehrlich sagen muss, dass ich die englische Sprache einfach sehr schätze.


----------



## Spiritogre (7. April 2019)

Triplezer0 schrieb:


> Nein Danke. Ich spreche schon seit vielen Jahren perfektes Englisch, dank jahrelangen Konsums der englischen Versionen. Am liebsten mit englischen Untertiteln dazu, um die Rechtschreibung zu stärken, auch wenn ich sie fürs Verständnis schon lange nicht mehr brauche.
> 
> Wobei ich auch ehrlich sagen muss, dass ich die englische Sprache einfach sehr schätze.



Scheinbar nicht gut genug, um zu merken, dass auch die Amis nur mit Wasser kochen. Sehr viele englischsprachige Synchros sind alles andere als gut. Da reicht übrigens auch oft ein Blick in englischprachige Foren, wo sich gerne mal über Spielesynchros aufgeregt wird, weil ein "Fake Accent" oder merkwürdige Betonungen eben für viele gebürtige englischsprachige Leute einfach furchtbar klingen, was uns dann gar nicht so auffällt, weil wir die Feinheiten nicht so mitkriegen.


----------



## Triplezer0 (7. April 2019)

Spiritogre schrieb:


> Scheinbar nicht gut genug, um zu merken, dass auch die Amis nur mit Wasser kochen. Sehr viele englischsprachige Synchros sind alles andere als gut. Da reicht übrigens auch oft ein Blick in englischprachige Foren, wo sich gerne mal über Spielesynchros aufgeregt wird, weil ein "Fake Accent" oder merkwürdige Betonungen eben für viele gebürtige englischsprachige Leute einfach furchtbar klingen, was uns dann gar nicht so auffällt, weil wir die Feinheiten nicht so mitkriegen.



Oh je. "Sehr viele englischsprachige Synchros sind alles andere als gut" Im Vergleich womit ? Der deutschen ?  Was für eine lächerliche Aussage. Passt aber gut zu deinem peinlichen Spruch im ersten Satz.

Beschwerden über englische Synchronisationen habe ich nur sehr selten mitbekommen und ich bin oft in internationalen Foren unterwegs. Abseits kleiner Indietitel, wo man natürlich Abstriche machen muss, wirken die englischen Sprecher mit wenigen Ausnahmen stets stimmig auf mich.


----------



## Nyx-Adreena (7. April 2019)

Ich habe bestimmte Titel, bei denen ich unbedingt die englische Variante bevorzuge. Das liegt nicht zwingend daran, dass die deutsche Synchronisation furchtbar schlecht wäre, sondern lässt sich damit begründen, dass ich die englischen Sprecher einfach passender finde. 

Ganz aktuelles Beispiel: Mass Effect. 
Ich habe gerade den erneuten Durchgang der Shepard-Trilogie beendet. Teil 1 musste ich auf Deutsch spielen, weil das Umstellen etwas komplizierter ist und ich dachte, bei der kompakten Spieldauer wäre es nicht so wild. War es aber. Die deutsche FemShep passt für mich null. Die Betonung geht für mich teilweise meilenweit daran vorbei, wer Shepard ist. 
Für mich ist Jennifer Hale Shepard und zum Glück war Teil 2 etwas leichter umzustellen. Ein komplett anderes Spiel und das nicht nur, weil ME 2 und das Suicide Squad einfach liebe. 

Ähnlich sieht es beim Witcher aus. Gerald auf deutsch ist sicher toll, aber für mich funktioniert nur die englische Stimmt. Sieht bei den Nebencharakteren ähnlich aus z.B. bei Iorweth in Teil 2. 

Bei Assassin‘s Creed hingegen bevorzuge ich immer die deutsche Version, da ich dort die Akzente tatsächlich als störend empfinde. (Im Gegensatz zu Mass Effect)
Ich fand die Stimme von z.B. Altaïr oder auch Kassandra sehr passend. 

Es kommt bei mir also eher darauf an, wer da spricht, nicht welche Sprache es ist.


----------



## sauerlandboy79 (7. April 2019)

Es macht schon einen Unterschied ob man echte Amateure oder erfahrene Profi-Sprecher ranlässt. Und letztere kosten nunmal Geld. Ubisoft gehört diesbezüglich zu der wohl zuverlässigsten Adresse, die wissen dass gute Leute hinterm Mikro schon die halbe Miete sind. Ich kann mich an keinen einzigen Ubi-Titel der letzten 10 Jahre erinnern der hinsichtlich der deutschen Sprachausgabe auch nur ansatzweise enttäuschend ausgefallen ist, es waren immer deutsche Sprecher der ersten Garde dabei.
Auch EA lässt sich normalerweise nicht lumpen und steckt ordentlich Kohle in die Synchros. Die Dead Space-Trilogie, Crysis 1-3, Mass Effect allgemein (auch wenn ich den deutschen Male-Shepard ab Teil 2 viel schlechter fand als im Debüt-Spiel) und Mirror's Edge: Catalyst… Meine anspruchsvollen Lauscher waren zufrieden.

Bei kleineren Publishern bzw. Entwicklern muss man widerum seine Erwartungen zwangsläufig runterschrauben, die haben wegen Budget-Knappheit keine andere Wahl als das zu nehmen was sie an Sprechern kriegen können.


----------



## RedDragon20 (7. April 2019)

Worrel schrieb:


> Äh ja danke, war mir schon klar.


Naja, dann hast du doch aber deine Frage von vorher doch beantwortet. Mehr als "witzig" sollte es nicht sein. Ob es sinnvoll war, stand bei der Übersetzung wohl nicht zur Debatte.


----------



## Spiritogre (7. April 2019)

Triplezer0 schrieb:


> Oh je. "Sehr viele englischsprachige Synchros sind alles andere als gut" Im Vergleich womit ? Der deutschen ?  Was für eine lächerliche Aussage. Passt aber gut zu deinem peinlichen Spruch im ersten Satz.
> 
> Beschwerden über englische Synchronisationen habe ich nur sehr selten mitbekommen und ich bin oft in internationalen Foren unterwegs. Abseits kleiner Indietitel, wo man natürlich Abstriche machen muss, wirken die englischen Sprecher mit wenigen Ausnahmen stets stimmig auf mich.



Peinlich ist eher deine Ignoranz. 
Und nein, es trifft nicht nur kleine Indie-Titel. 
Ich habe schon bei vielen Games auf eine andere Sprache gewechselt, weil die englische Synchro schlecht war. Vielleicht ist mein Englisch ja einfach besser als deines ...


----------



## Triplezer0 (7. April 2019)

Spiritogre schrieb:


> Vielleicht ist mein Englisch ja einfach besser als deines ...



Klar  

Ich lach mich kaputt


----------



## Worrel (8. April 2019)

RedDragon20 schrieb:


> Naja, dann hast du doch aber deine Frage von vorher doch beantwortet. Mehr als "witzig" sollte es nicht sein. Ob es sinnvoll war, stand bei der Übersetzung wohl nicht zur Debatte.



Aha. und für "ist doch witzig" opfert man dann mal eben die sprachliche Konsistenz der ganzen Herstellungskette. Weil "Doppelwarper" ja auch so unheimlich viel witziger ist als "Warp Burger" oder "Phasenburger" ...


----------



## LOX-TT (8. April 2019)

Worrel schrieb:


> Aha. und für "ist doch witzig" opfert man dann mal eben die sprachliche Konsistenz der ganzen Herstellungskette. Weil "Doppelwarper" ja auch so unheimlich viel witziger ist als "Warp Burger" oder "Phasenburger" ...



Doppelwarper ist vermuttlich ne Anspielung an Burger Kings (oder wars McDonalds?) Double Wopper


----------



## RedDragon20 (8. April 2019)

Worrel schrieb:


> Aha. und für "ist doch witzig" opfert man dann mal eben die sprachliche Konsistenz der ganzen Herstellungskette. Weil "Doppelwarper" ja auch so unheimlich viel witziger ist als "Warp Burger" oder "Phasenburger" ...


Offensichtlich ja.


----------



## OldMCJimBob (8. April 2019)

Hab mir gestern gerade Spiderman für die PS4 gekauft, im Menü kann man keine Sprache auswählen und muss scheinbar mit Deutsch leben. Es tut weh in den Ohren, so lausig ist das gemacht!Ich kann jeden verstehen, der wegen mangelnder Englischkenntnisse die Deutsche Version bevorzugt, aber ich habe noch nie ein Spiel gespielt, in dem sie die Originalversion qualitativ übertrifft. Das hier und da ein einzelner Sprecher seine Arbeit gut macht mag stimmen, das reißt es für mich aber nicht raus. 

Am Ende scheint mir das logisch: Der Englische Markt ist viel viel größer als der Deutsche, also wird für die "Hauptvertonung" auch wesentlich mehr Geld aufgewendet. Und das hört man.


----------



## Spiritogre (8. April 2019)

Triplezer0 schrieb:


> Klar
> 
> Ich lach mich kaputt



Kannst du lachen soviel du willst, was hast du vorzuweisen? Ich habe mal für einen Kumpel eine Doktorarbeit auf Englisch übersetzt. Außerdem habe ich ein paar Jahre für ein englischsprachiges Spielemagazin geschrieben, neben Spieletests habe ich da. u.a. monatlich den Hardware Corner betreut. Nach nur einem Monat in den USA konnte ich den Akzent so gut nachmachen, dass kaum jemand gemerkt hat, dass ich kein Ami war (leider inzwischen mangels Praxis wieder verlernt, zugegeben).


----------



## Bast3l (8. April 2019)

haha ja metal gear solid ist so ne perle in sachen syncro 

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=v0uLfJrSpvY


----------



## sauerlandboy79 (8. April 2019)

Bast3l schrieb:


> haha ja metal gear solid ist so ne perle in sachen syncro
> 
> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=v0uLfJrSpvY


So schlecht dass es schon wieder irgendwie Kult ist. 
Auch deshalb hab ich die PC-Retail noch. ^^

Gesendet von meinem 6070K mit Tapatalk


----------



## TheManneken (8. April 2019)

Die nach meiner persönlichen Erfahrung schlechteste Synchro der letzten Jahre hatte Fallout 3. Da war man ja gerade froh, dass der eigene Charakter gar keine Stimme besaß. Stellenweise wurden NPCs gar von mehreren Sprechern gesprochen, zum Beispiel der Älteste Lions. Aber es kommt ja noch schlimmer: die Synchronisierung war stellenweise auch noch unterschiedlich laut und passte gar nicht zum Untertitel bzw. war falsch übersetzt. Im schlimmsten Fall gab es 3 Versionen, die sich voneinander unterschieden: das englischsprachige Original, die deutsche Übersetzung in Text und das Gesprochene. Teilweise wog sich die schlechte Synchro aber auch selbst auf: die nervigen Begleiter murmelten ständig die immer gleichen unpassenden Sätze - setzte man ihnen einen Helm auf, konnte man die jedoch fast nicht mehr hören. Imho kam hier TESblivion noch zu sehr durch - was ich aber nicht gespielt habe. Dessen Übersetzungsfehler sind ja regelrechte Comedy und auch vielen Nicht-Spielern bekannt. Bei New Vegas verbesserte sich die Synchro deutlich. Die Synchro von Fallout 4 finde ich schon deutlich besser und vor allem wird zu 99% korrekt übersetzt und die deutsche Stimme des männlichen Charakters passt imho wie die Faust aufs Auge. Sehr einprägsam und markant. 

Räumliche Wahrnehmung wird imho auch sträflich vernachlässigt. Aktuelles Beispiel: ACrigins (zocke ich zurzeit). Da reite ich hinter einem NPC her, während der mir was erzählt. Unsere Stimmen sind jedoch, als würden wir locker am Tisch zum Plausch sitzen und ist immer gleich laut - ob ich direkt neben ihm her reite oder mich schon in 10m Entfernung befinde. Offenbar sind die über ihr Cyberbrain miteinander verbunden, who knows? Als Vergleich nehme ich RDR, dass es auch anders geht: viele Ritte, viele zu mehreren... die Stimmen klangen auch wie die von jemanden, die aktiv ein Pferd ritten und gegen Wind- und Trittgeräusche anreden mussten. Und wenn man sich von seinem NPC entfernte, wurde die Stimme auch bedeutend leiser.


----------



## SpieleKing (8. April 2019)

Hier fehlt eindeutig Deus Ex Mankind Divided, da war wirklich nichts Lippensyncron =D


----------



## SpieleKing (8. April 2019)

OldMCJimBob schrieb:


> Hab mir gestern gerade Spiderman für die PS4 gekauft, im Menü kann man keine Sprache auswählen und muss scheinbar mit Deutsch leben. Es tut weh in den Ohren, so lausig ist das gemacht!Ich kann jeden verstehen, der wegen mangelnder Englischkenntnisse die Deutsche Version bevorzugt, aber ich habe noch nie ein Spiel gespielt, in dem sie die Originalversion qualitativ übertrifft. Das hier und da ein einzelner Sprecher seine Arbeit gut macht mag stimmen, das reißt es für mich aber nicht raus.



Wo ist die Syncro bitte schlecht? Sie ist durchgehend gut und passend gemacht. Hab das Spiel selber gerade erst durch und war begeistert wie gut es ist und vor allem wie die Sprecher das Spiel vertont haben! Dieses andauernde Geheule von wegen Englisch ist immer besser geht mir auf den Sack und kann so nicht stehen gelassen werden. Die meisten begründen ihre Meinung garnicht so dern sehen es einfach als Fakt an, Englisch=besser.


----------



## Fireball8 (8. April 2019)

Jakkelien schrieb:


> Ich greife oft zur lokalisierten Fassung bzw. stelle deutsche Sprache ein.
> Ganz einfach weil oft sehr gute Sprecher ausgewählt werden und allgemein die Synchro in Deutschland auf ganz hohem Niveau ist.
> 
> Allerdings hapert es bisweilen stark an der Übersetzung. Gerade aktuell Sekiro. Da übergibt dir der NPC ein Item und sagt wofür es verwendet wird. Der Charakter daraufhin: "Das werde ich tun." WTF?
> Da bin ich echt versucht auf Englisch zu stellen.



Japanische Sprachausgabe + Untertitel (vorzugsweise natürlich Englisch  ). Das ist der Hammer und werde ich jetzt immer tun, wenn ich Titel aus Asien spiele, sie haben so eine tolle Art sich zu artikulieren finde ich und Emotionen kommen echt gut rüber.


----------



## Triplezer0 (8. April 2019)

Spiritogre schrieb:


> Kannst du lachen soviel du willst, was hast du vorzuweisen? Ich habe mal für einen Kumpel eine Doktorarbeit auf Englisch übersetzt. Außerdem habe ich ein paar Jahre für ein englischsprachiges Spielemagazin geschrieben, neben Spieletests habe ich da. u.a. monatlich den Hardware Corner betreut. Nach nur einem Monat in den USA konnte ich den Akzent so gut nachmachen, dass kaum jemand gemerkt hat, dass ich kein Ami war (leider inzwischen mangels Praxis wieder verlernt, zugegeben).



Und ich habe ein Cambridge Certificate für C2 und spreche täglich mehr Englisch als Deutsch, so dass es für mich mittlerweile eine 2. Muttersprache ist.

Und nun ?  Sowas lächerliches 

Ich habe extra am Ende meines ersten Beitrags noch geschrieben, dass ich die englische Sprache liebe, um zu unterstreichen, dass das meine persönliche Meinung ist, die nicht jeder teilen muss. Anstatt das zu akzeptieren, gehst du auf Konfrontation mit mir und stellst deine eigene Meinung als Fakt dar.

Werde das "Gespräch" an dieser Stelle abbrechen, was ich schon am Anfang hätten tun sollen, nachdem du meine Englischkenntnisse in Frage gestellt hast, nur weil dir meine Meinung nicht passt. Du wirfst mir Ignoranz vor und benimmst dich selber dermaßen daneben... Ist wirklich zum fremdschämen.


----------



## Pherim (8. April 2019)

Ach ja, das gute Baldur's Gate 1... ja, die Stimmen sind schon legendär schlecht, aber damals, als es in meinem noch sehr jugendlichen Alter mein erstes Rollenspiel war, hat mich das eher weniger gestört. Später hab ich mich dann wohl dran gewöhnt, so dass ich es subjektiv immer noch als "gar nicht so schlimm" empfinde (der letzte Durchlauf ist allerdings auch schon 10 Jahre her, und mich würde dann doch mal das Original reizen, wenn es zum nächsten kommen sollte). Oblivion dagegen hab ich erst deutlich nach dem ursprünglichen Release gespielt und nach etwa einer halben Stunde beschlossen, es niemals wieder auf deutsch zu spielen.

Heute spiele ich aber ohnehin praktisch nur noch ursprünglich deutschsprachige Spiele auch in deutsch, alles andere auf englisch.


----------



## RedDragon20 (8. April 2019)

TheManneken schrieb:


> Räumliche Wahrnehmung wird imho auch sträflich vernachlässigt. Aktuelles Beispiel: ACrigins (zocke ich zurzeit). Da reite ich hinter einem NPC her, während der mir was erzählt. Unsere Stimmen sind jedoch, als würden wir locker am Tisch zum Plausch sitzen und ist immer gleich laut - ob ich direkt neben ihm her reite oder mich schon in 10m Entfernung befinde. Offenbar sind die über ihr Cyberbrain miteinander verbunden, who knows? Als Vergleich nehme ich RDR, dass es auch anders geht: viele Ritte, viele zu mehreren... die Stimmen klangen auch wie die von jemanden, die aktiv ein Pferd ritten und gegen Wind- und Trittgeräusche anreden mussten. Und wenn man sich von seinem NPC entfernte, wurde die Stimme auch bedeutend leiser.


Ein sehr schönes Beispiel ist auch Hellblade - Senuas Sacrifice. Audiotechnisch wurde hier ganz saubere Arbeit geleistet. Gerade mit Headset ein äußerst intensives Erlebnis, weil es wirkt, als würden die Stimmen aus jeder Ecke des Kopfes kommen, mal von links oben, rechts unten, von allen Seiten gleichzeitig und auch mal von scheinbar weiter Entfernung, flüsternd und auch laut.


----------



## fud1974 (8. April 2019)

OldMCJimBob schrieb:


> Hab mir gestern gerade Spiderman für die PS4 gekauft, im Menü kann man keine Sprache auswählen und muss scheinbar mit Deutsch leben.


Kurze Service-Nachricht.. musst du nicht. Ich habe schließlich auch Spiderman auf Englisch durchgespielt..

Nur muss man halt die Konsole (zumindest vorübergehend) auf Englisch stellen wenn man das Spiel auch auf Englisch genießen will... (aber oft empfiehlt sich das eh das generell einfach so zu machen um den Ärger mit den Sprachen zu umgehen... wenn nicht gerade das integrierte Shop - System der Konsole dann auch versucht
auf den US- bzw. UK-Markt zu wechseln was man nicht unbedingt will.. war gerade bei der XBox jahrelang ein Problem).

Gibt aber auch PC Spiele die da sehr "speziell" waren was das Erzwingen der englischen Sprachausgabe angeht.... Forza Horizon 3 auf dem PC fällt mir ein.. das hatte keine eigene Spracheinstellung und reagierte vorzugsweise nur auf die Änderung des Währungsformates (!!) oder des Zeit/Datum Formates von Windows selber, ich weiß nicht mehr, aber eines von beiden führe dann zum Erfolg.. war schon sehr speziell.



SpieleKing schrieb:


> Wo ist die Syncro bitte schlecht? Sie ist durchgehend gut und passend gemacht. Hab das Spiel selber gerade erst durch und war begeistert wie gut es ist und vor allem wie die Sprecher das Spiel vertont haben! Dieses andauernde Geheule von wegen Englisch ist immer besser geht mir auf den Sack und kann so nicht stehen gelassen werden. Die meisten begründen ihre Meinung garnicht so dern sehen es einfach als Fakt an, Englisch=besser.




Na ja, ausgerechnet Spiderman wäre mir als "leuchtendes Beispiel" nicht gerade eingefallen was die deutsche Synchro angeht... da hab ich die englische klar bevorzugt.

Aber es kommt schon vor dass die deutsche zumindest ebenbürtig ist..  Assassins Creed Odyssee fällt mir da ein... ich glaube da mag ich die deutsche lieber, aber ich kenne nur diese Ausschnitte..

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=DmIlpi0VgO8


----------



## Dodo1995 (8. April 2019)

Gibt schon Spiele in der die deutsche Version besser ist als die ebglische. Vor allem bei Europäischen Produktionen . Da fallen mir zum Beispiel Divinity 2, Spellforce Reihe und die PB Spiele.  Aber ansonsten spiel ich nur in English und sehe auch nur die Englische Version von Filmen und Serien. Obwohl wir Deutschen eigentlich Glück haben in keinem anderen Land wird Synchronisation so professionell betrieben wie hier. Dadurch gibt es schon sehr lange keine Schrottsynchros mehr. 
Ich weiß zum Beispiel von Deutsch-Russen/Franzosen die selten in ihrer Muttersprache spielen und sogar die deutsche Version bevozugen weil die immer besser gemacht ist als andere Synchros.


----------



## Gast1661893802 (8. April 2019)

Dodo1995 schrieb:


> Gibt schon Spiele in der die deutsche Version besser ist als die ebglische. Vor allem bei Europäischen Produktionen . Da fallen mir zum Beispiel Divinity 2, Spellforce Reihe und die PB Spiele.  Aber ansonsten spiel ich nur in English und sehe auch nur die Englische Version von Filmen und Serien. Obwohl wir Deutschen eigentlich Glück haben in keinem anderen Land wird Synchronisation so professionell betrieben wie hier. Dadurch gibt es schon sehr lange keine Schrottsynchros mehr.
> Ich weiß zum Beispiel von Deutsch-Russen/Franzosen die selten in ihrer Muttersprache spielen und sogar die deutsche Version bevozugen weil die immer besser gemacht ist als andere Synchros.


Das ist aber auch kein Wunder, denn Synchros haben in D Tradition seit den Tonfilmafängen !

Generel gilt :
Leute die in Englich "den Längsten haben" sind bei der Beurteilung generell raus, ebenso Leute die meinen das englisch pauschal besser ist weil es "cooler" klingt.

Spieler die es ankotzt Handlung nicht mitzubekommen, weil Autofahren + Lesen zusammen halt nicht funktioniert (GTA5 "Bootsverfolgung") sind froh wenn sie das Spiel normal genießen können, selbst über eine schlechte Synchro, insbesondere wenn im englischem noch starke Akzente im Spiel sind.

Schade das die Firmen zu doof sind das zumindest optional (z.B. Kickstarter oÄ) eine Synchro anzubieten, gerade bei solche wie z.B. Rockstar !


Btw.
Ich finde den englischen Darth Vader nicht halb so gut wie die deutsche Stimme, alleine vom "Klangerlebnis".


----------



## OldMCJimBob (9. April 2019)

SpieleKing schrieb:


> Wo ist die Syncro bitte schlecht? Sie ist durchgehend gut und passend gemacht. Hab das Spiel selber gerade erst durch und war begeistert wie gut es ist und vor allem wie die Sprecher das Spiel vertont haben! Dieses andauernde Geheule von wegen Englisch ist immer besser geht mir auf den Sack und kann so nicht stehen gelassen werden. Die meisten begründen ihre Meinung garnicht so dern sehen es einfach als Fakt an, Englisch=besser.



Ist dann wohl Geschmackssache. Für mich klang vor allem Spidermans Stimme selbst dünn und seine Sprüche nervten mich mit gezwungener Coolness. Den ersten Boss (im Tutorial) fand ich auch albern vertont. Ich habe das Spiel nach dem Tutorial nochmal von vorne auf Englisch angefangen, und mir hat es dann besser gefallen. Kein Grund sich angegriffen zu fühlen


----------



## OldMCJimBob (9. April 2019)

LesterPG schrieb:


> Schade das die Firmen zu doof sind das zumindest optional (z.B. Kickstarter oÄ) eine Synchro anzubieten, gerade bei solche wie z.B. Rockstar !



Ich denke nicht, dass der Grund "Doofheit" ist. Ich sehe in manchen Spielen einen künstlerischen Anspruch, und dazu trägt die Vertonung wesentlich bei. Rockstar macht enorm detailverliebte Spiele; das Level an Qualität ließe sich mit einer Lokalisation nicht erreichen. Nun könnte man sagen "na und, selbst wenn die Qualität etwas schlechter wäre würden trotzdem mehr Leute Zugang bekommen". Auf diesen Kompromiss wollen sie sich aber nicht einlassen, und das kann ich gut akzeptieren / respektieren.


----------



## MichaelG (9. April 2019)

OldMCJimBob schrieb:


> Ich denke nicht, dass der Grund "Doofheit" ist. Ich sehe in manchen Spielen einen künstlerischen Anspruch, und dazu trägt die Vertonung wesentlich bei. Rockstar macht enorm detailverliebte Spiele; das Level an Qualität ließe sich mit einer Lokalisation nicht erreichen. Nun könnte man sagen "na und, selbst wenn die Qualität etwas schlechter wäre würden trotzdem mehr Leute Zugang bekommen". Auf diesen Kompromiss wollen sie sich aber nicht einlassen, und das kann ich gut akzeptieren / respektieren.



Das Problem bei GTA ist, daß der englische Humor bei der Synchro nicht mehr richtig zündet. Viele deutsche Witze funktionieren in anderen Sprachen auch nicht unbedingt. Das ist also kein rein englischsprachiges Problem. Deshalb läßt Rockstar es. Es geht auch Immersion flöten, wenn der US-Gangster oder der Cowboy oder Räuber aus RdR auf einmal in deutsch sprechen würde. Ich kann seitdem es GTA gibt mit dem Kompromiß englischer Ton und deutsche UT sehr gut leben.


----------



## McDrake (9. April 2019)

LesterPG schrieb:


> Schade das die Firmen zu doof sind das zumindest optional (z.B. Kickstarter oÄ) eine Synchro anzubieten, gerade bei solche wie z.B. Rockstar !


Du würdest Rockstar echt noch mehr Geld geben für eine Synchro?
Also ich würde so eine Firma nicht noch zusätzlich unterstützen.
Die haben genug Kohle, aber nicht den Willen.


----------



## MichaelG (9. April 2019)

Nochmal bei GTA und RdR würde es dem Spiel nur schaden, wenn es deutsch synchronisiert wäre. Weil vieles was in englischer Sprache funktioniert in deutscher Sprache nicht zündet. Auch Sozialkritik, die Immersion usw. Das ist der Hauptgrund warum Rockstar sich so entscheidet. Sicher nicht weil Rockstar geizig wäre. Denn dann würden sie nicht so viel Kohle in die großen Spiele stecken. Da wäre das Geld für eine zusätzliche Synchro Peanuts im Vergleich. Aber es bringt 0 Effekt sondern eher noch Schaden. Das ist der Grund für den Verzicht.


----------



## Gast1661893802 (9. April 2019)

McDrake schrieb:


> Du würdest Rockstar echt noch mehr Geld geben für eine Synchro?
> Also ich würde so eine Firma nicht noch zusätzlich unterstützen.
> Die haben genug Kohle, aber nicht den Willen.


Sicherlich ist da Rockstar ein Sonderfall, aber so könnte man zumindest versuchen die Nachfrage abzuklopfen und ggf. Rentablität erreichen (bei kleineren Schmieden zumindest)
Aber auch ein GTA könnte das ausreichend willige Kunden vorrausgesetzt gut stehen.
Zumal es auch nicht die schlechteste DLC Idee wäre. 



OldMCJimBob schrieb:


> Ich sehe in manchen Spielen einen künstlerischen Anspruch, und dazu trägt die Vertonung wesentlich bei. Rockstar macht enorm detailverliebte Spiele; das Level an Qualität ließe sich mit einer Lokalisation nicht erreichen. Nun könnte man sagen "na und, selbst wenn die Qualität etwas schlechter wäre würden trotzdem mehr Leute Zugang bekommen". Auf diesen Kompromiss wollen sie sich aber nicht einlassen, und das kann ich gut akzeptieren / respektieren.





MichaelG schrieb:


> Nochmal bei GTA und RdR würde es dem Spiel nur schaden, wenn es deutsch synchronisiert wäre. Weil vieles was in englischer Sprache funktioniert in deutscher Sprache nicht zündet. Auch Sozialkritik, die Immersion usw. Das ist der Hauptgrund warum Rockstar sich so entscheidet. Sicher nicht weil Rockstar geizig wäre. Denn dann würden sie nicht so viel Kohle in die großen Spiele stecken. Da wäre das Geld für eine zusätzliche Synchro Peanuts im Vergleich. Aber es bringt 0 Effekt sondern eher noch Schaden. Das ist der Grund für den Verzicht.


Redet euch das nur ein, es gibt exzelente Synchros die einen Wortwitz ggf. durch einen anderen ersetzen. (siehe mein Post hier irgendwo den die Suche nicht findet ?  Kanada Sequenz aus Family Guy !)

Edit:
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=wyd-yRnsOdo
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=HmU1d9GrgMw


Den Verzicht etwas zu tun/zu versuchen was diverse andere Schmieden sehr gut hinzubekommen ist ja so ein Geniestreich und niemand verlangt das man nicht zum Original wieder umschalten kann !


----------



## RedDragon20 (9. April 2019)

LesterPG schrieb:


> Sicherlich ist da Rockstar ein Sonderfall, aber so könnte man zumindest versuchen die Nachfrage abzuklopfen und ggf. Rentablität erreichen (bei kleineren Schmieden zumindest)
> Aber auch ein GTA könnte das ausreichend willige Kunden vorrausgesetzt gut stehen.
> Zumal es auch nicht die schlechteste DLC Idee wäre.
> 
> ...



Nicht falsch verstehen.  Ich will gar nicht bezweifeln, was du da sagst. Die Nachfrage ist sicherlich nicht gering und es würden sich einige freuen. Das ist definitiv eine Tatsache. 

Aber ob ein Dialog dann so viel Sinn macht, wenn man z.B. einen Wortwitz einfach durch einen anderen ersetzt? Mir ist schon häufiger aufgefallen, dass das auch mal ganz schön nach hinten los gehen kann. Selbst wenn man im O-Ton mit Untertiteln spielt, kommt bei letzteren oft was ganz anderes raus, als eigentlich gesagt wurde. Und ein Autor macht sich nunmal nicht nur Gedanken um den Storyverlauf, sondern auch um die Dialoge, mit denen er etwas ganz bestimmtes im Sinn hat.


----------



## Gast1661893802 (9. April 2019)

RedDragon20 schrieb:


> Aber ob ein Dialog dann so viel Sinn macht, wenn man z.B. einen Wortwitz einfach durch einen anderen ersetzt? Mir ist schon häufiger aufgefallen, dass das auch mal ganz schön nach hinten los gehen kann. Selbst wenn man im O-Ton mit Untertiteln spielt, kommt bei letzteren oft was ganz anderes raus, als eigentlich gesagt wurde. Und ein Autor macht sich nunmal nicht nur Gedanken um den Storyverlauf, sondern auch um die Dialoge, mit denen er etwas ganz bestimmtes im Sinn hat.


Ich glaube ein ersetzter Dialogwitz der das Kernthema beschreibt ist immer besser als einer den nur 1% der Nicht-Einheimischen verstehen.
Schließlich muß man die Synchros nicht an der ersten Hinterhofklitsche machen lassen, ein Studio mit Erfahrung kann da echt helfen. 

Anderes Ding, Mad Max 1 im australischem Original, da dürften so einige US/GB Englisch Muttersprachler die Segel streichen,
wenn das Teil nicht angepasst worden wäre ... uiuiui


----------



## RedDragon20 (9. April 2019)

LesterPG schrieb:


> Ich glaube ein ersetzter Dialogwitz der das Kernthema beschreibt ist immer besser als einer den nur 1% der Nicht-Einheimischen verstehen.
> Schließlich muß man die Synchros nicht an der ersten Hinterhofklitsche machen lassen, ein Studio mit Erfahrung kann da echt helfen.



Aber genau das ist ja das Problem: Ein ersetzter Dialogwitz kann eine Szene auch mal völlig entfremden und dann ist das Kernthema auch futsch. 

Du hast nicht unrecht. Aber es hat nicht nur Vorteile, wenn man etwas übersetzt. Und R* z.B. hat sich wohl einfach dafür entschieden, gewissen Nachteilen insofern Gewicht zu verleihen, dass sie sich gegen eine deutsche Synchro entschieden haben. Zumal das gesprochene Wort auch nochmal oft eine andere Nummer ist, als das geschriebene.


----------



## Spiritogre (9. April 2019)

Triplezer0 schrieb:


> Und ich habe ein Cambridge Certificate für C2 und spreche täglich mehr Englisch als Deutsch, so dass es für mich mittlerweile eine 2. Muttersprache ist.
> 
> Und nun ?  Sowas lächerliches
> 
> ...



Tja, so gut, dass du nicht mal schlechte Synchros bemerkst, alles klar.


----------



## Nyx-Adreena (5. Mai 2019)

Spiritogre schrieb:


> Scheinbar nicht gut genug, um zu merken, dass auch die Amis nur mit Wasser kochen. Sehr viele englischsprachige Synchros sind alles andere als gut. Da reicht übrigens auch oft ein Blick in englischprachige Foren, wo sich gerne mal über Spielesynchros aufgeregt wird, weil ein "Fake Accent" oder merkwürdige Betonungen eben für viele gebürtige englischsprachige Leute einfach furchtbar klingen, was uns dann gar nicht so auffällt, weil wir die Feinheiten nicht so mitkriegen.



Ich musste an diesen Thread denken, als ich auf der Suche nach einer Lösung für mein „Wie bekomme ich die englische Sprachausgabe in die DA2-DLC?“-Problem war und dort auch ein paar Beiträge in englischen Foren las. 

Dort ging es um den „Mark of the Assassin“-DLC und die Sprecherin von Tallis. Sie scheint wohl im englischen recht bekannt zu sein und es wurde geunkt, dass ihr Einsatz ein bloßer Fan-Service sei und in diesem Zusammenhang kam auch eine Diskussion zu den Akzenten zustande. Tallis spricht wohl amerikanisches Englisch, was anscheinend eher Zwergen aus Orzammar entspricht, während sie wohl eher wie Fenris hätte sprechen müssen, der wie sie ein Stadtelf aus Tevinter ist, während die Dalish wie Merril eher Walisisch oder Irisch klingen. 

Da dachte ich nur:“ Joa, das sind Probleme. Im Deutschen sprechen die meisten Hochdeutsch, bis auf Antivaner oder Leute aus Orlais.“ 

Und dann dachte ich mir, dass alles andere auch echt schräg wäre. Wenn die Zwerge einen norddeutschen Dialekt hätten, die Dalish wie Bayern klängen oder die Qunari wie Kölner. Mir fällt es also leichter eine englische Synchro mit Akzenten zu hören, als eine Deutsche, glaube ich. Baldurs Gate lässt grüßen. 

Obwohl...je länger ich darüber nachdenke, desto mehr hat ein Kölscher Arishok was für sich.


----------



## Worrel (5. Mai 2019)

RedDragon20 schrieb:


> Ein sehr schönes Beispiel ist auch Hellblade - Senuas Sacrifice. Audiotechnisch wurde hier ganz saubere Arbeit geleistet. Gerade mit Headset ein äußerst intensives Erlebnis, weil es wirkt, als würden die Stimmen aus jeder Ecke des Kopfes kommen, mal von links oben, rechts unten, von allen Seiten gleichzeitig und auch mal von scheinbar weiter Entfernung, flüsternd und auch laut.



und wenn man sich mal anschaut, wie da die Sounds aufgenommen wurden ... wie will man das bitte nachvertonen ...?

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=LQQ2Jm2dgXk&t=5m1s

Da müßte man ja zu jeder Aufnahme eine Art Bewegungsprotokoll schreiben und dann nachstellen.


----------

